# Working with PC: is there a legal temperature that an office must be at?



## mousey (2 Oct 2008)

As we approach the even colder months does anybody know if there is a legal temperature that an office must be at. I work in an office and all my work revolves around the pc.
Thanks


----------



## Kerak (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

SI/299/07 part 2 chapter 1 , reg 7

Minimum
Sedentary office work 17.5c after one hour
other sedentary work 16c


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

I hope it stays fine for ya


----------



## Caveat (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

I think regardless of legal min. requirements though, it's good practice to maintain (as far as possible) a temperature level that keeps everyone happy - especially women.  Not being sexist, but IME they definitely feel the cold more.


----------



## mousey (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

I would agree. There are only 2 people that sit in our office and both of us are female. I'm pregnant and was told by friends when I announced this 'oh lovely you'll have the added bonus of the extra heat that comes from the baby just in time for winter'. I'm still waiting for this!!! I would not be a person that feels the cold much but when in my sisters and mams house I've had to leave the houses to cool down and they've had no heating on! After a day in this office it is impossible to get the heat into me, i've had the heating on at home and put the fire on but to no avail. Simply getting sick of working with my jacket on. Its awkward and shouldnt be req IMO


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



mousey said:


> I would agree. There are only 2 people that sit in our office and both of us are female. I'm pregnant and was told by friends when I announced this 'oh lovely you'll have the added bonus of the extra heat that comes from the baby just in time for winter'. I'm still waiting for this!!! I would not be a person that feels the cold much but when in my sisters and mams house I've had to leave the houses to cool down and they've had no heating on! After a day in this office it is impossible to get the heat into me, i've had the heating on at home and put the fire on but to no avail. Simply getting sick of working with my jacket on. Its awkward and shouldnt be req IMO



Have you asked for a heater?


----------



## mousey (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Yes! there are 4 double radiators in the office would be more beneficial, maybe not cost effective, to switch them on. I brought in my own heater and was asked to switch it off and told the heating would be on throughout the day -this never happened. On top of that I have heard that the heat was never asked to be switched on by the boss. It would appear say one thing to staff and do the opposite/nothing. I have since gotten a dimplex off another manager which is now beside my desk but does not give off much heat.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Do you know what the actual temperature is in the office?


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Start wearing a coat, hat and scarf in the office... they may get the message


----------



## bamboozle (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

surely u can tell your bosses you're cold and ask them to remedy the situation? A happy worker is a good worker and all that...


----------



## Latrade (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

As pointed out, since November 2007, there is a minimum temperature for offices.

Although it is subject to some caveats, i.e. the work is sedintary and is based upon so far as is reasonably practicable, if it is just a matter of an employer reluctant to turn the heating on at the beginning of October then that isn't a sufficient argument.

Also included in the new provisions is that employees have the right to access means of measuring temperature for themselves. It seems the easiest solution is to find out what the temperature is firstly. If it is below the 17.5 C, then they must introduce measures so that it is above this level after the first hour of work.

I suspect the manager is actually my Dad as no matter what the current weather, the heating was not allowed to be on until 1st November and was immediately switched off on 1st February.


----------



## mousey (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

have been wearing my coat all week and have been seen. Whenever anyone enters my office they say 'God its cold in here' Didnt wanna rock the boat by continually asking, my position is subject to 6mths satisfactory probation but I'm also preganant, kinda caught in a catch 22 situation. Thankfully this morning when I arrived to work the heating was on. The rads are luke warm at the minute but at least its heat. 
Downside is I'm suffering from a sore throat and stuffed nose now... can see a great weekend ahead!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



mousey said:


> my position is subject to 6mths satisfactory probation but I'm also preganant, kinda caught in a catch 22 situation.


I don't understand - where is the catch 22 situation? 


> Downside is I'm suffering from a sore throat and stuffed nose now...


What has this got to do with the substantive query? Colds are caused by a virus - not by lack of heating or cold weather.


----------



## Purple (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



ClubMan said:


> I don't understand - where is the catch 22 situation?
> 
> What has this got to do with the substantive query? Colds are caused by a virus - not by lack of heating or cold weather.


But when we are cold our bodies reduce the blood flow to our extremities in order to keep our core temperature up. This means that our ability to fight off the virus in our nose or sinus is reduced and the virus can take hold. Basically being cold doesn’t cause colds but if the virus is present we have a much higher chance of it beating our natural defences if we are cold.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



Purple said:


> But when we are cold our bodies reduce the blood flow to our extremities in order to keep our core temperature up. This means that our ability to fight off the virus in our nose or sinus is reduced and the virus can take hold. Basically being cold doesn’t cause colds but if the virus is present we have a much higher chance of it beating our natural defences if we are cold.


Off topic but my understanding is that cold weather (especially of the sort that we experience in our climate) does not put much strain on an otherwise healthy immune system. _Google _around and you'll see that others generally seem to agree.


----------



## Purple (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



ClubMan said:


> Off topic but my understanding is that cold weather (especially of the sort that we experience in our climate) does not put much strain on an otherwise healthy immune system. _Google _around and you'll see that others generally seem to agree.



If I argue the toss on this one I will breach the posting guidelines. My knowledge is just based on being married to a GP (and what she learned in college) ... but I’m sure you are correct


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



Purple said:


> If I argue the toss on this one I will breach the posting guidelines. My knowledge is just based on being married to a GP (and what she learned in college) ... but I’m sure you are correct


I've heard of _GPs _recommending homeopathic remedies and other quackery so I remain skeptical...


----------



## Caveat (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Maybe worth adding that cold weather can in itself create a "runny nose" and also cause headaches, regardless of any association with the cold virus/immune systems.


----------



## rmelly (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Somewhat off topic, but does the flu vaccine actually give you the flu?


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Why do we get more colds in the winter?


----------



## MandaC (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

I can understand where the OP is coming from.  It is impossible to work in that environment.

When I started my new job recently, my space was allocated right under an Air Conditioning Duct - there are about four of them scattered around the office - but this was cold air blasting right down on the back of your neck along with a constant hum that was similar to being on an airoplane.

Because of the way it was rigged up, it was not possible to switch some off, nor move the desk away from it, because of power points in the floor.  I was going home freezing every evening and with a headache.

I asked three times for it to be turned off - they ended up having to turn off the whole system, but obviously someone else kept putting it back on, because they were too warm somewhere else.

I voiced my concern to one of the admin. people who look after that, and her comments were "I am sick of people, too warm, too cold", so at that stage I was really cheesed off and said - "you sit there, then".

I went to my own manager and said I am not sitting there.   I have a new desk now somewhere else and some poor bloke is now complaining (he likened it to being on a ship)


----------



## truthseeker (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

I totally agree with OP - its hard to concentrate on work if your concentration is being broken by feeling cold all the time.

MandaC - I also sit practically under an air conditioner, its very cold at times. I wear winter clothes to work even in the summer (and swelter in the car!).


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Equally hard to work if its too hot. I've worked in places where its 30 most of the day.


----------



## Jock04 (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



rmelly said:


> Somewhat off topic, but does the flu vaccine actually give you the flu?


 

Some say it does, but we used to get flu jabs every winter from the Medic (when i worked offshore) & I never caught a flu after it, and I recall most of my workmates said the same.


----------



## Caveat (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

I think this perception comes from the way vaccines work - i.e., a tiny amount of the virus is introduced so that your immune system can configure itself to fight it in the event of a full blown attack.

In that sense, yes, the flu vaccine 'gives you the flu'.  

In terms of symptoms though, many people report minor flu-like effects but many remain unaffected.


----------



## Purple (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



Caveat said:


> I think this perception comes from the way vaccines work - i.e., a tiny amount of the virus is introduced so that your immune system can configure itself to fight it in the event of a full blown attack.
> 
> In that sense, yes, the flu vaccine 'gives you the flu'.
> 
> In terms of symptoms though, many people report minor flu-like effects but many remain unaffected.



AFAIK the flu vaccine is a dead vaccine and as such cannot give you the flue. 
If you are immune compromised when you get it you can become more susceptible to other viral infections.


----------



## Caveat (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*



Purple said:


> AFAIK the flu vaccine is a dead vaccine and as such cannot give you the flue.


 
Often it is a dead vaccine but not always.  There are weakened live virus vaccines also.


----------



## liaconn (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*

Personally I dread the kind of people who, no matter how  cold and windy the day, fling open all the windows the  minute they come in. By the time everyone else gets into work, any bit of heat has escaped and its impossible  to  get the place properly warmed up again.


----------



## ajapale (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Heat in Office*




Please keep to the topic: Is there a minimum heat requirement in Offices?



Kerak said:


> SI/299/07 part 2 chapter 1 , reg 7
> 
> Minimum
> Sedentary office work 17.5c after one hour
> other sedentary work 16c



Thanks,
aj (moderator)


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Oct 2008)

I looked into this before and I don't think there is any in law. I took mesurements in my own office for a month. One thing I noticed is that even if the temperature is the same in an office, people feel hotter/colder themselves. People vary in themselves from day to day. Also _drafts _might it feel colder than it actually is. Often if you block the _drafts _people feel warmer. Working out airflow in an office is often as effective as raising or lowering the temperature.


----------

